
The Secret Life of Photons: Simulating 2D Light Transport - Tunabrain
https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/
======
ykl
This is way cool, and the writeup is excellent as well. Very much worth the
read :)

------
amadeusw
Good job! The UX is top notch and the results are inspiring

